# Kassie is under



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

for spay. I just got a call from the vet. When they put her under, she peed and it was very red (I think she said bright red). Our little girl has a UTI (we assume). She gave no indication that I noticed at all of a problem. She appeared happy and healthy, even this morning on the way to the vet. She did have her first potty accident yesterday morning. Everyone goes downstairs immediately when we get up at 5 and then it is about 6:15 -6:30 before we are done and go downstairs again. Her accident was about 6:15 am. It was on a throw rug that I just picked up and tossed in the laundy. I just assumed it was an innocent accident, so this morning take her down a second time around 6. This morning, she had no interest at all in going out for potty again. Vet may keep her tonight. Also, her teeth needed cleaning.


:bysmilie:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Oh No!!!  I will keep her in my prayers.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww poor girl. 

But good thing she's at the vet, they can take care of it all at once. :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Ahhh poor baby, I hope she will feel better soon!!! :tender: :tender:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

She's in the right place at the right time. Be well Kassie, be well! :wub:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Sending prayers and warm thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh bless her soul. I know the news must have made your heart sick. But they can take care of evertything while the little one is there. Will say special ones :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Kassie has Pyometra.

Pyometra in the dog is a very serious condition! Before we look at what pyometra is, let's review the best way to avoid pyometra... and that is spaying. Pyometra means pus in the uterine cavity; if a pet is spayed the uterus and ovaries are removed so there no chance of pyometra developing.


http://www.thepetcenter.com/sur/pyo.html


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ohhhhhh!!! Steve, will Kassie be OK?
Sending prayers and waiting to hear more.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, dear! Poor Kassie.

It makes me so mad that people don't spay their females. By doing so they can prevent pyometra and mammary cancer (if done before the first heat cycle).


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 17 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728873


> Oh, dear! Poor Kassie.
> 
> It makes me so mad that people don't spay their females. By doing so they can prevent pyometra and mammary cancer (if done before the first heat cycle).[/B]


Yep. I HAD felt sorry for the owner's situation and was not wanting to be too critical of her. Forget that now. I plan on telling her too. :angry:



Good info here:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2109&aid=918


The Sweet Pea which we rescued about 15 months ago also had this and according to the vet at the time, was within days of not being able to make it. Hopefully it was caught early enough that Kassie will be ok. She is a realy doll and has a great personality.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

:shocked: Aww, poor little Kassie. I hope she'll do well and be bouncing around like normal soon.  

As for the owner, go get 'em! :rockon:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh no poor little Kassie, I hope she will be ok :grouphug:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness, I have never heard of that. I was thinking Kassie had a UTI with a medical name but this is serious. Please keep us informed as to how she is doing!!! Like you said, maybe they have caught it in time~~~~Steve, do you think you need anything else on your plate?? I am so sorry this is happening to you.....give sweet Kassie lots of hugs and kisses!!!!!


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 17 2009, 03:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728875


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 17 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728873





> Oh, dear! Poor Kassie. It makes me so mad that people don't spay their females. By doing so they can prevent pyometra and mammary cancer (if done before the first heat cycle).[/B]


Yep. I HAD felt sorry for the owner's situation and was not wanting to be too critical of her. Forget that now. I plan on telling her too. :angry:
The Sweet Pea which we rescued about 15 months ago also had this and according to the vet at the time, was within days of not being able to make it. Hopefully it was caught early enough that Kassie will be ok. She is a realy doll and has a great personality.[/B][/QUOTE]
Good for you Steve! I hope you tell the previous owner about the situation; if she was that ignorant, it's something she should know before getting another dog. (you just KNOW that it will happen, too, even though it makes us all sick to think of it)

We picked up a rescue late on a Friday night two years ago. What a doll baby and what a personality! When we got her home, we discovered she was spotting. We hunted all Saturday morning and finally found a vet who would squeeze us in. Suzy was put on antibiotics.

But see, the thing was, we already had another intact female rescue in our home! Tom had flown to Oklahoma to pick up Julia just a few days earlier. She was scheduled for a spay the following Monday morning. Tom walked into the vet's office that Monday and blew the vet's mind: he was holding TWO female Maltese who needed spaying!!

Hope Kassie's going to be just fine.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 17 2009, 04:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728875


> QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 17 2009, 02:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728873





> Oh, dear! Poor Kassie.
> 
> It makes me so mad that people don't spay their females. By doing so they can prevent pyometra and mammary cancer (if done before the first heat cycle).[/B]


Yep. I HAD felt sorry for the owner's situation and was not wanting to be too critical of her. Forget that now. I plan on telling her too. :angry:



Good info here:

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2109&aid=918


The Sweet Pea which we rescued about 15 months ago also had this and according to the vet at the time, was within days of not being able to make it. Hopefully it was caught early enough that Kassie will be ok. She is a realy doll and has a great personality.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Aww Steve, I am so sorry about sweet Kassie. Just breaks your heart :smcry: :smcry: All I can say is thank goodness you have her, and I will pray for her, that she comes out of this perfectly.

Steve, this information is so valuable for everyone to know. I am a fanatic about spay and neutering for pet owners. To me, it should be on the to do list prior to adopting/purchasing a little one.

Many prayers coming your way.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 17 2009, 02:55 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728884


> Steve, do you think you need anything else on your plate?? I am so sorry this is happening to you.....give sweet Kassie lots of hugs and kisses!!!!![/B]


Plumbing situation will be repaired tomorrow. Then we will just have drywall repair to do and I was already moving some electrical around, this isn't so bad and it can all be done at once.


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

:grouphug: prayers for sweet Kassie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

This is my biggest fear now that I have begun fostering. To get a sweet little one in who ends up very sick. I'm so sorry Steve. You and Deb have huge hearts and are way more selfless than I am. Praying for sweet Kassie. :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Poor Kassie. I'm so sorry. I will be praying for her. Luck was on her side when she came to you & Peg and again that she went to the vet so soon. God love you and watch over Kassie.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

That is horrible and that the previous owner deserves what ever she has coming to them. I will keep her in my prayers. Please keep us posted.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Gosh, Steve, thank goodness you have this sweet girl and are giving her the care she obviously was lacking. I hope the surgery goes well and she recovers quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Poor thing! You're both in my thoughts and prayers.... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Go get that bad owner! I am a big fan of getting your animals fixed if you are a pet owner and getting your animals fixed if you are a breeder the minute you decide not to breed them (for whatever reason) or have stopped showing them. I'm very concerned about Kassie's health - please let us know how things go.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I briefly stopped to see Kassie at the vets office (which is just a block from work). She is doing fine, but is still hooked up to an IV line and even though she was standing, she was still pretty much out of it and she was basically a zombie standing up. No happy tail wags or licks or any sign of recognition at all.

They did show me the urine, it was not red or bright red as I understood. It was very dark.

I feel so guilty about this in an irrational way. The last several rescues I had taken in to the vets within a day or two. Kassie seemed so normal, so I let her run around and enjoy things for a bit longer before subjecting her to this.... and what happens, she is sick enough I should have immediately taken her in!!


Knowing that she would get a leg shaved for her IV and that it would be a while before she was looking good again, I went ahead and put her profile and a picture I had of her up on-line. http://malteserescue.homestead.com/AdoptMa...scueKassie.html


The Service Master guy just showed up and is removing the last of the fans and the dehumidifier!! :aktion033: :aktion033: I do want to say these guys have been the best through this mess.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Let me ask you something Steve, did the vet say that they did not have to cut out any of the infection? The pictures that you had through the link looked pretty bad with the swelling and pus.......I hope Kassie will be better and don't you worry about what you did. Any of us would have done the same with her being so active and playful!! Keep us posted!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Feb 17 2009, 06:17 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729011


> Let me ask you something Steve, did the vet say that they did not have to cut out any of the infection? The pictures that you had through the link looked pretty bad with the swelling and pus.......I hope Kassie will be better and don't you worry about what you did. Any of us would have done the same with her being so active and playful!! Keep us posted![/B]


Surgery wise, I think the only thing done was spay surgery. She is on heavy duty antibiotics for the infection. I got the impression from the web sites I posted, those were extreme cases and I am not even sure the dog lived. I did ask him how long he thought she might have had this and his response was several weeks. I don't know on what he based that or how accurate the answer was, but that is what he said.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

usually with a pyo u remove the whole reproductive tract just like a spay, it is just more risky b/c tissues can easily tear and rupture spreading infection into the abdomen. also need antibiotics b/c usually by the time u find a pyo they r already septic (bacteria in the blood) sounds like u got her taken in before she got sick so dont beat urself up too hard!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It sounds like Kassie is going to be Ok. Don't try and second guess yourself. You've done a wonderful job with all of your fosters. Hopefully Kassie will be fully recovered soon.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Steve, I hope that Kassie will be okay - please keep us posted. :grouphug: :grouphug: She's a beautiful little girl.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Oh I am sorry to hear about Kasie.. rayer: that things will turn perfectly fine with her.. .
Thanks for this valuable post. I now learned something new and vauable to give, spread and educate the ones who are unaware of the importance of spying a female dog :grouphug: 

QUOTE (revakb2 @ Feb 18 2009, 06:58 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729073


> Don't try and second guess yourself. You've done a wonderful job with all of your fosters. Hopefully Kassie will be fully recovered soon.[/B]



:thmbup: I totally agree


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 17 2009, 07:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728967


> I briefly stopped to see Kassie at the vets office (which is just a block from work). She is doing fine, but is still hooked up to an IV line and even though she was standing, she was still pretty much out of it and she was basically a zombie standing up. No happy tail wags or licks or any sign of recognition at all.
> 
> They did show me the urine, it was not red or bright red as I understood. It was very dark.
> 
> ...



Awww Steve, no, don't second guess yourself at all. You gave sweet Kassie, just the right amount of time, to get used to your loving home, and time for her to romp and be happy. Boy, she sure is such a cutie!!!

Still praying for the special girl :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh poor little Kassie! I lost DSL last night so only seeing this now. Will be keeping this precious little girl in my prayers for a full and speedy recovery!

Steve, don't for a second feel guilty about not taking her in immediately. You did a kind and caring thing, given she showed no signs of illness!! You allowed her to get 'settled-in' first... that was compassionate not 'neglectful'!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Spoke to the vet's office today. Kassie seems to be doing ok although the vet has not yet done an exam for today.

I did talk to the previous owner this morning... I had calmed down (mostly) from yesterday. She had given us a piece of paper with the vet info on it, but as happens with paper... it got lost.
So I got the vet info again... then I found out there was no need for it anyway. She had not seen a vet since kassie was a little pup and this lady had been doing her own vaccinations (except for rabbies) and at 3.5 years old, her rabies vaccination has expired ANYWAY!!! :smmadder: 

Anyway... because I was afraid that my anger may come out before she had given me the vet info, I waited til the end of my call to tell her about Kassie's medical situation. I repeated several different times that had she been spayed, this would not have happened (which she just let go).

So now since her Rabbies has most certainly expired and we have no real info on the other vaccinations, Kass will get a full set of vaccinations before she comes home.


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Bless little Kassie's heart. Thanks for taking such good care of this little girl. This just makes me sick....


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

did they not do a urinalysis and bloodwork before spay? I always have urine checked along with blood work before putting mine under -- I hope she is ok 



QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 17 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728851


> for spay. I just got a call from the vet. When they put her under, she peed and it was very red (I think she said bright red). Our little girl has a UTI (we assume). She gave no indication that I noticed at all of a problem. She appeared happy and healthy, even this morning on the way to the vet. She did have her first potty accident yesterday morning. Everyone goes downstairs immediately when we get up at 5 and then it is about 6:15 -6:30 before we are done and go downstairs again. Her accident was about 6:15 am. It was on a throw rug that I just picked up and tossed in the laundy. I just assumed it was an innocent accident, so this morning take her down a second time around 6. This morning, she had no interest at all in going out for potty again. Vet may keep her tonight. Also, her teeth needed cleaning.
> 
> 
> :bysmilie:[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

can you titer for parvo distemper to see if she has vaccine in her rather than revaccinating again ?


QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 18 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729393


> Spoke to the vet's office today. Kassie seems to be doing ok although the vet has not yet done an exam for today.
> 
> I did talk to the previous owner this morning... I had calmed down (mostly) from yesterday. She had given us a piece of paper with the vet info on it, but as happens with paper... it got lost.
> So I got that info given to me... then I found out there was no need for it anyway. She had not seen a vet since kassie was a little pup and this lady had been doing her own vaccinations (except for rabbies) and at 3.5 years old, her rabies vaccination has expired ANYWAY!!! :smmadder:
> ...


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 18 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729393


> So now since her Rabbies has most certainly expired and we have no real info on the other vaccinations, Kass will get a full set of vaccinations before she comes home.[/B]


First and most importantly, I pray Kassie will be O.K., bless her little heart. :wub: :wub: 

Maybe off topic, but something I've been wondering about concerning dogs in rescue......Why don't they (or do they?) do titers before vaccinating the dogs that have no record? We worry so much about over vaccinating and the damage that can be done by that. Is it just too expensive maybe? 

P.S. Looks like I'm not the only one thinking about this!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Thank you for taking such good care of Kassie!!!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 18 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729409


> did they not do a urinalysis and bloodwork before spay? I always have urine checked along with blood work before putting mine under -- I hope she is ok
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 17 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728851





> for spay. I just got a call from the vet. When they put her under, she peed and it was very red (I think she said bright red). Our little girl has a UTI (we assume). She gave no indication that I noticed at all of a problem. She appeared happy and healthy, even this morning on the way to the vet. She did have her first potty accident yesterday morning. Everyone goes downstairs immediately when we get up at 5 and then it is about 6:15 -6:30 before we are done and go downstairs again. Her accident was about 6:15 am. It was on a throw rug that I just picked up and tossed in the laundy. I just assumed it was an innocent accident, so this morning take her down a second time around 6. This morning, she had no interest at all in going out for potty again. Vet may keep her tonight. Also, her teeth needed cleaning.
> 
> 
> :bysmilie:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

They did blood work (which I have not seen). As far as checking urine... I am not certain. They did have a sample of her urine in a test tube last night, but I was under the impression from the person who had called me that this was done after they saw Kassie pee a dark colored urine.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

It can be expensive depending on vet but it should not be more than $60-$70 but the cost of titering is less than if the dog gets health issues from over vaccinating then the vet bills really rack up and vets give discounts to rescues as well so I would definitely question that - I just hate to see them vaccinated again if they already have it in the system 


QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Feb 18 2009, 01:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729414


> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 18 2009, 09:11 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729393





> So now since her Rabbies has most certainly expired and we have no real info on the other vaccinations, Kass will get a full set of vaccinations before she comes home.[/B]


First and most importantly, I pray Kassie will be O.K., bless her little heart. :wub: :wub: 

Maybe off topic, but something I've been wondering about concerning dogs in rescue......Why don't they (or do they?) do titers before vaccinating the dogs that have no record? We worry so much about over vaccinating and the damage that can be done by that. Is it just too expensive maybe? 

P.S. Looks like I'm not the only one thinking about this!
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 18 2009, 10:28 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729412


> can you titer for parvo distemper to see if she has vaccine in her rather than revaccinating again ?
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 18 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729393





> Spoke to the vet's office today. Kassie seems to be doing ok although the vet has not yet done an exam for today.
> 
> I did talk to the previous owner this morning... I had calmed down (mostly) from yesterday. She had given us a piece of paper with the vet info on it, but as happens with paper... it got lost.
> So I got that info given to me... then I found out there was no need for it anyway. She had not seen a vet since kassie was a little pup and this lady had been doing her own vaccinations (except for rabbies) and at 3.5 years old, her rabies vaccination has expired ANYWAY!!! :smmadder:
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]

I had already talked to Mary Palmer and she had told me to revaccinate so at least we will have records to give to her new owner.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah i do it before because more shows up regarding kidney's in urine than blood work and why most board certified dentists require it before putting dog under and vets as well -they made me do it or they would not put mine under for this reason but i would have done it anyway as have read it is important to do prior to anesthesia as you want to make sure the kidneys are functioning properly 


QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 18 2009, 01:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729422


> QUOTE (dwerten @ Feb 18 2009, 10:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729409





> did they not do a urinalysis and bloodwork before spay? I always have urine checked along with blood work before putting mine under -- I hope she is ok
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 17 2009, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=728851





> for spay. I just got a call from the vet. When they put her under, she peed and it was very red (I think she said bright red). Our little girl has a UTI (we assume). She gave no indication that I noticed at all of a problem. She appeared happy and healthy, even this morning on the way to the vet. She did have her first potty accident yesterday morning. Everyone goes downstairs immediately when we get up at 5 and then it is about 6:15 -6:30 before we are done and go downstairs again. Her accident was about 6:15 am. It was on a throw rug that I just picked up and tossed in the laundy. I just assumed it was an innocent accident, so this morning take her down a second time around 6. This morning, she had no interest at all in going out for potty again. Vet may keep her tonight. Also, her teeth needed cleaning.
> 
> 
> :bysmilie:[/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]

They did blood work (which I have not seen). As far as checking urine... I am not certain. They did have a sample of her urine in a test tube last night, but I was under the impression from the person who had called me that this was done after they saw Kassie pee a dark colored urine.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

OMG poor Kassie. WTH is wrong with the previous owner. :smpullhair: Thank goodness she is in your care and I hope that they are able to do Titers before redoing the shots. I just wonder if she said she gave the shots just to not deal with it, kwim. :huh: Poor Kassie.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Praying all goes well for beautiful Kassie. 
Steve and Peg, you're Angels. I commend you.
xoxoxo


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hummm..............previous litter (at least one) and giving her own shots???
Was this lady that gave up Kassie a pet owner ...or a BYB? 
Is "going a new direction" just code for using a different DAM and dumping a used up one? 
I can't help but have these thougths go through my mind.

Praying for Cassie. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

You are a good man Steve.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Carole @ Feb 18 2009, 12:28 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729519


> Hummm..............previous litter (at least one) and giving her own shots???
> Was this lady that gave up Kassie a pet owner ...or a BYB?
> Is "going a new direction" just code for using a different DAM and dumping a used up one?
> I can't help but have these thougths go through my mind.[/B]


LOL!!

Yeah... you and me both had the same thoughts.... I guess if she contacts rescue in another few years with another one... we will have our answer.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope Kassie makes a full and speedy recovery!! I feel so sorry for this poor baby!


----------



## ddsumm (Jan 26, 2006)

*Sending hugs and prayers for Kassie.
:wub: :wub: :wub: 

Hope she is doing well Steve??



Hugs and tail wags


Dede and baby Katie from 'under down under'



*


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

Thanks everyone! Kas is home and is acting normally. We have some meds to give her and the doc wants to see her again in 2 weeks, but she is fine right now and happy to be home. I can say this because this particular vet office is very small and as soon as I walked in, I could hear her complaining about the accommodations and she isn't complaining any more!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad to hear that Kassie is doing better. Hope she has a speedy recovery.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 18 2009, 06:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729678


> Thanks everyone! Kas is home and is acting normally. We have some meds to give her and the doc wants to see her again in 2 weeks, but she is fine right now and happy to be home. I can say this because this particular vet office is very small and as soon as I walked in, I could hear her complaining about the accommodations and she isn't complaining any more!! :wub:[/B]


That is wonderful news :chili: :chili: I am so happy for you and Kassie...I can't even begin to tell you.

AMEN!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I am so happy that Kassie is home and doing well. Keeping her in my prayers.

Steve, you and Peg rock!!! :rochard: :rochard:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Way to go Kassie. You be sure to work the sympathy card for all it's worth girl! Yep, you can have Steve waiting on you paw and...well...paw!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm glad she's home and doing better, Steve.


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

What wonderful news!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Glad Kassie :wub: is safely home and that the meds help take care of the problem.
Considering the Pyometra...the owner may have given her up ...and Steve saved her in the nick of time.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Wonderful news!!!!!!!!!!! So happy little Kassie is home and doing well!! :chili:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Glad to hear Kassie is home again.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Glad to hear Kassie is home and doing better.


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Glad to hear that little Kassie is home and doing well. Bless You,Steve.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

and the good news is.... we have an application from Tucson that at first glance, looks pretty good!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so glad to hear the good news.


----------

